# help! php won't build



## wonslung (Jun 4, 2009)

```
===>  Building for libxml2-2.7.3
 /bin/sh ./config.status
CEOF: not found
:end: not found
./config.status: s/: not found
CEOF: not found
./config.status: 1151: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting ";;")
gmake: *** [Makefile] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

i keep getting that error when i try to build php...i've updated ports just a few minutes ago....i've never had a problem before and i must have php....any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

It's failing to build a dependancy (looks like textproc/libxml2). Try building that one first, do a make clean then make etc.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2009)

wonslung, with 91 posts to your name you should know by now to post system output in 
	
	



```
tags..
```


----------



## wonslung (Jun 4, 2009)

i thought i did post the output....


and yes, the FIRST thing i tried was to build the thing that is failing



```
Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
[root@fluxjail /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2]# make
===>  Building for libxml2-2.7.3
 /bin/sh ./config.status
CEOF: not found
:end: not found
./config.status: s/: not found
CEOF: not found
./config.status: 1151: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting ";;")
gmake: *** [Makefile] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```
sorry, i see what you mean now
is that better?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> ```
> Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
> [root@fluxjail /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2]# make
> ===>  Building for libxml2-2.7.3
> ...


Do a `# make clean` first, then try to rebuild libxml2.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 4, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do a `# make clean` first, then try to rebuild libxml2.



i tried that as well...i also tried deleting the distfiles.

i decided since it was inside a jail to just check the jail and reinstall 
installed apache+php first and now it's no issue...

the other stuff i had installed was subversion openssl apache curl and whatever intltool and whatever dependiencies...i'm good now though


----------

